# Wiring harness for 2013 Chevy 1500



## thumerzs (Nov 18, 2013)

Bought a Western Mid-weight on Ebay that was supposed to include a compatible headlight harness for my 2013 Silverado.

Everything seems compatible with the exception of the headlight harness. I've never installed one of these before but believe the idea is simply that the OEM headlight plugs into the plow harness and then the plow harness has a plug to fit the headlight.

Western is calling for a 29400-5 harness. The only two numbers I'm finding on the harness I have are 29047 (which appears to be an adaptor) and 26345.

I need to know if this is the correct harness or not. Also, anybody with experience installing these, I couldn't find a good place to install the motor relay.

All helpful suggestions appreciated.










http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii247/Lousyphotographer/DSC_0313_zps29e6501a.jpg










http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii247/Lousyphotographer/DSC_0315_zps2ffdc74f.jpg


----------



## 1-855-200-PLOW (Nov 3, 2013)

That is correct, 29400-5.
www.snowplowpartswarehouse.com Western Factory O.E.M., In Stock.

Regards,
SPW Tech


----------



## thumerzs (Nov 18, 2013)

I need to know if the one I've got looks like the wrong harness. 

I don't think they'll let me return it if I order a 29400-5 harness and find it is the exact thing I've got. (My problem may just be that I don't know what I'm doing!) 

I'm wondering if somebody can identify what I have by the picture or cross-referencing the number. 

Thanks!


----------



## 1-855-200-PLOW (Nov 3, 2013)

26345 is your controller harness.


----------



## 1-855-200-PLOW (Nov 3, 2013)

29047 is adaptor








you need to find the tag on the headlight harness


----------



## thumerzs (Nov 18, 2013)

I can't read the tag on the headlight harness, though it looks like the last three numbers are 499.


----------



## thumerzs (Nov 18, 2013)

*Western Midweight ultramount /2013 Silverado 1500*

Figured out the lighting harness - now I'm having trouble with the control side.

Does the red wire attached to the control connector (both of which come through the firewall) power the controller?

There is also a red wire with green stripe which connects to the main power at the motor relay. Does that wire power the controller instead?

I've powered the red wire to a non-switched circuit at the fuse box on the left side of the dash (will find a switched one later) but I've got no power to the control connector.

Suggestions welcome - next time Ima pay somebody to do this job!


----------



## jamie1975 (Jan 9, 2010)

Red wire that comes through firewall with controller harness goes to ignition hot, it must be 12 volts. Red wire with green should go to solonoid.


----------



## thumerzs (Nov 18, 2013)

Found out truck has to be hooked to plow before controller will get power. I was trying to fix a problem that didn't exist. Duh!

Thanks to all that responded.

Now of course, I can't get the plow to raise. I have two plows, (Western Pro, Western Midweight) neither one worked. Both are only a couple years old with very little use, but they've been sitting about two years without use. 

I know the truck side is now good, we hooked it up to a dealer's plow. Motor runs on both, one angled right but wouldn't go anywhere after that, the other wouldn't move at all.

I cleaned terminals, checked coils, probed and cleaned the valves. No results. Both plows sound like they need primed with fluid. Pump seems like it is starved for fluid, so I don't want to run it much.

I haven't changed the fluid (level is good) or cleaned the filter. I'm gonna try that and if that doesn't work, I'll throw in the towel again unless somebody here has a suggestion. 

I'm beginning to think I should just buy a snow shovel. :>


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If it sounds like its starved for fluid then ck the filter. Unless you have the "updated" filter kit I'd be pulling off the canister and cking the insides


----------

